# 40G breeder... replanted.



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am disappointed you gave up on the cichlid aquarium. I was really interested in how you were going to make changes! 

I am interested in how this new set up is going to progress!

Mike


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike, I went to a ton of places trying to find some decent stone to do a setup like Jay Luto but was unsuccessful. Then I started to pine for a heavily planted setup again, I call it "green fever." I have been thinking about changing it back for the last week or so. I love the cichlids; their colors were great and behavior was intriguing. But I did miss the plants a great deal.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Bob.
I also loved the direction your tank was going, but at the same time I am VERY interested to see how your tank does now. I also live in Florida and have semi-hard water (Kh 100ppm and Gh 140ppm) so I am excited to see what you can do with your hard water! Keep us all updated!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

This is the first time I've had to deal with hard water. I used to have very soft water when I lived in NY.. kH and gH were both 3; which was perfect really.


----------



## mad about fish (Nov 17, 2003)

the island set up sounds good can't wait to see how it turns out. as i have said before vallis is a great plant for hard water and is the plant that grows most for me in hardwater


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I had to drop my g/f off for a test today so I swung by the LFS. Looked over the fish, and decided to get some brilliant rasboras. They were $1 each so it was a good deal I would say. I bought 9. One is already looking pale and breaking the group so I think he may be a goner. Time will tell.

The plants are looking alright but no explosive growth like I'm used to. Then again it's still fairly new.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Update:

I added a single female black molly to deal with my horrendous surface scum problem.

The stem plants, 3 types of rotala, are not really growing at all. In fact, a few of them are slowly disintegrating. The java fern is growing alright and the A. Ulvaceous is growing very well and has even take on a reddish tinge. It has grown 5 leaves in the last 8 days or so. roud: 

I think this proves that kH does have a great affect on plant growth.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Took a trip over to Aquatic Plant Depot.com today and grabbed some more goodies for the tank. I picked up a crinum thaianum, h. micranthemoides, alteranthera reineckii, corkscrew vals, red myriophyllum, h. difformis, java fern, a. nana, a. coffeolia, and 1/4lb of java moss. The ferns and anubias went into the 10G. 

Looking better I would say. I am going to put the java moss in as soon as I find some decent wood/stone.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

A bigger picture of the whole tank and then a close up of my Ulvaceous with moss wall and Alternathera behind it.


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

that moss wall, ive wondered how they do that... ugf screen?... and all of the ones ive seen ahve been only horizontal "slats" will that work>? and how do u attach it to your wall? suction or silicone?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Newkidonthetank said:


> that moss wall, ive wondered how they do that... ugf screen?... and all of the ones ive seen ahve been only horizontal "slats" will that work>? and how do u attach it to your wall? suction or silicone?


It's knitting mesh from an arts and crafts store. It's attached to the glass with three suction cups. Whether or not it will work or not, only time will tell. I'll be sure to post updated pictures.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Overfloater,
Have you tried r. indica? I live just north of you in Orlando and I also have hard water. My r. indica is growing well....

The difformis will do VERY well for you, but it seems to do well in anything!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> Overfloater,
> Have you tried r. indica? I live just north of you in Orlando and I also have hard water. My r. indica is growing well....
> 
> The difformis will do VERY well for you, but it seems to do well in anything!


Yes I have both actually. The Indica is growing well and the Difformis is doing spectacularly. roud:


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Bob,
Have you tried Limnophila sessiliflora (Dwarf Ambulia). I am getting some from wasserpest to put into my asain biotope and was currious if you have tried that in your hard water?


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

Overfloater,
What kind of substrate is that? Is it Sand?

Thanks!


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

It looks much like play sand!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> Bob,
> Have you tried Limnophila sessiliflora (Dwarf Ambulia). I am getting some from wasserpest to put into my asain biotope and was currious if you have tried that in your hard water?


Yes, actually I just tossed about 10 stems. It was growing well and looked good. The stems were full of leaves even all the way to the substrate. It did lose little bits and pieces of it's leaves though, causing a problem for me as I hated picking them out ot every other plant. 



> What kind of substrate is that? Is it Sand?


It's pool filter sand. I have Home Depot play sand in another tank and the PFS is a larger grain. So far it is growing plants very well. It does have disadvantages though. Because it is white it quickly becomes discolored with green algae and bits of plant matter and fish mulm. This I didn't really notice with the flourite and pea gravel combo I had awhile ago. Poop and plant bits sit on the surface becoming an eyesore. 

I went looking for more pea gravel because I was going to use that as I don't like the light color of the sand and I can't seem to find it anywhere. I prefer a darker colored substrate now that I have tried both. One LFS has Eco-Complete for $20 a bag and Tahitian Moon Sand for $18 a bag but I can't see myself spending $100 on substrate at this juncture considering my financial status. I am going to keep a lookout for more pea gravel though.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

why didn't you just keep the flourite from before?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

fishyboy said:


> why didn't you just keep the flourite from before?


When I first moved to my new house almost every plant I had melted. I assumed I could not grow anything and just about gave up on my planted tank opting for a go at cichlids. Cichlids like sand and I thought it looked cool so I decided to give it a go. I decided that cichlids weren't for me as I really missed my planted tank. I switched it back over but I had already thrown away my flourite/pea gravel mix.

I originally tried to get my glosso to grow in the sand but didn't have any luck. I am thinking of giving it a shot again as I am in desperate need of a foreground plant.


----------



## ricedoc (Aug 9, 2004)

hey Over i like how your tank is coming along. um what type of filter do you have. your water clarity is some of the best i have seen deeling with plants and also what do you do to keep your glass clean of algea and such?


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't see any fish (particularly no fish food - phosphorous) so algae might not be a big concern. The plants probably used up any nutrients that algae would've needed.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

ricedoc said:


> hey Over i like how your tank is coming along. um what type of filter do you have. your water clarity is some of the best i have seen deeling with plants and also what do you do to keep your glass clean of algea and such?


I have a Fluval 204 running for primary filtration. It keeps the water fairly clear except for the random algae bloom. I also use a HOT Magnum with DE for occaisional polishing. I only get light dust algae which is easily rubbed off with a scrub pad once a week. 

pphx459,

When that photo was taken I only had 8 newly introduced brilliant rasboras, 1 black mollie and 1 bristlenose pleco. The rasboras weren't eating yet so they weren't pooping much. However, the BN is a poop machine. Also I've always been a light feeder. I also supplement the tank with fertilizer.


----------



## ricedoc (Aug 9, 2004)

hey can you post another recent pic i would like to see its chenges for your tank


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I will post some new pictures this weekend. The tank is in a state of disarray right now. I've stripped a few plants and it's pretty barren. Also I am having a pretty severe episode of GW. Tomorrow I am going to add a couple dozen ghost shrimp so there is some good news on the horizon. roud:


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Good luck man! On my 55 I just added 38 rasboras, ordered 40 but only got 38. going to get two more from the LFS soon. Anyways I have some ghost shrimp to, but there not very active. Anyways I liked the Island effect the tank had in the very first pic.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I I don't know if I am going with an island setup anymore. As it stands, I'm still trying to figure out what will grow in this hellish water.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Bob,
Just got back from 9 days in Punta Gorda to find my Limnophila sessiliflora melted away! Another cassualty to hard water I guess!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

That's a bummer. My limnophila was growing but not as fast as it did in soft water. Chalk it up to a kH too high I guess.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally an update. Obviously the tank has been busy. Newly planted dwarf hairgrass and red C. Wendtii. I am still waiting to decided what I want to do on the right. I am thinking of trying some terracing out. Good news is that algae is non existant. Not that it has ever been a problem. Except for GW which I believe was a result of overdosing plantex. Waiting to grow in and shape the plants a bit.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

very cool! I would like to see you try to do a terrace on the fight, or just a huge hairgrass field


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I may try a hairgrass field if I can find some more.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

dont worry, from what I heard about it, you will have enough sooner then you think, just take some from the places you have it now, and spread it out around there...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

It's already pretty thin. I'm thinking of getting some parvulus for the right side. The stuff I have now is acicularis. I'd like to grow them side by side so I can see the difference. There is some on Aquabid I am thinking of bidding on.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I won a portion of E. Parvulus on Aquabid roud: When it gets here it will be planted predominantly on the right side of the tank. It will be interesting to see how these two species of plant will grow side by side.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Yes vary, get some pics when you get the plants into the aquarium!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

pufferfreak said:


> Yes vary, get some pics when you get the plants into the aquarium!


You know I will. :wink:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll have some new pics up this weekend. About to roll off the 2nd page.... :icon_bigg


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

very nice! Cant wait....hurry up will ya? haha


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I tore down the aquascape today and removed a ton of difformis which I was growing out and using to settle the tank. I settled on a new triangular layout for the time being. I am going to be adding a few rare species as soon as I can aquire them. Waiting for the hairgrass and lobelia to fill in will be painful. :icon_roll Pictures will come on Sunday.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Yea that will be painful but still very entertaining to watch IMO. Hurry up with the pics! Its sunday! haha


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Well here it is after yet another redo :icon_bigg 










As you can see there is not much in there after my gross hack and slash. I do have some more plants coming in soon though.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Very cool dude! I think if you kept it like that plus a huge dwarf hairgrass field, it would look stunning. what other plants did you order?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

pufferfreak said:


> Very cool dude! I think if you kept it like that plus a huge dwarf hairgrass field, it would look stunning. what other plants did you order?


Yeah the hairgrass ought to fill in in about 6 months. :icon_bigg You can see the acicularis on the left and the parvula on the right. I am planning to extend the triangle a little leftward and also thickening and widening it.

I have Broadleaf Stellata and Ludwigia Arcuata pretty much locked down. I also bid on Juncus Repens from Gomer but that may not happen.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

To bad that stargrass of yours melted away, that would look nice in there.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

pufferfreak said:


> To bad that stargrass of yours melted away, that would look nice in there.


No doubt. Everything melted when I moved. I was especially pissed about the crypt because I had been growing it for a few years and it had close to 70 leaves.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

DANG thats a big crypt. wow. Yea I would have been pissed off about that also! I love groups of stargrass...make it looks very nice


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Good news. I have L. Arcuata, E. Stellata 'Broadleaf', and Ammania Gracilis coming in soon. Also some L. Brevipes. So many stem plants... so little time.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Very nice tank! I like how your plant growth is so compact and healthy. It is nice to see a sandy white tank too once in a while. Can't wait to see your hairgrass fill in.

I've been considering buying a 40 gallon breeder. As you know, these are wide (18") and I've been wondering how to light one of these. What is your lighting configuration? Do you think a 96W and 55W would do? (the 55W is only 22" long).

My water is hard too, and I've had trouble with rotala species as well. Did your stargrass really melt away cause of hardwater? That sucks, you made it look so good before you moved.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment Rolo. 

I thought the color of the sand would be great when I first got it, but it has become more of an eyesore nowadays. I would prefer a darker substrate now that I have had both. (Should have kept my pea gravel/flourite combo).

I use three shoplights hanging over the tank to light it. They fit perfectly with some light massaging. :icon_bigg I could really get away with 2 of the lights but I like to keep the extra so I have some options. The 3rd shoplight is only on 4 hours a day anyway. I think whatever you choose for lighting it's important to make sure you have even distribution over the entire tank. 

Yes, my stargrass melted in the new water. Along with every other plant I brought with me. I think it may have been a reaction to such a sharp change in water parameters, more than the plants inability to grow in hard water. I have been having good luck with most species since I set the tank back up.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The Alternanthera really contrasts nicely with the java fern in front of it.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> The Alternanthera really contrasts nicely with the java fern in front of it.


Thank you. That was the idea. roud: 

I am going to thicken the stand up a bit to provide more contrast.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Overfloater said:


> I use three shoplights hanging over the tank to light it. They fit perfectly with some light massaging. :icon_bigg I could really get away with 2 of the lights but I like to keep the extra so I have some options. The 3rd shoplight is only on 4 hours a day anyway. I think whatever you choose for lighting it's important to make sure you have even distribution over the entire tank.


I did some forum searching and came across a 40 gallon breeder thread. You said in there you have a total of six 4' tubes in there! :icon_excl :icon_idea I thought there were only three. I guess that tells me a LOT about even light distribution. And that must be around somewhere around 6wpg when all lights are on!

My problem here is, I was going to go with a 96w kit from AHsupply. I don't know if you're familar with it, but it is extremely bright as they say, and the reflector really drives the light hard, directly into the tank. This also cuts down on its distribution of light. The reflect is only 4" wide. I will also put in 1 36" normal fluorescent. Do you think this is doable? When the lights are raised up high like yours, does it REALLY increase the distribution?

Sorry for stealing this thread. I won't make this an ongoing discussion about lighting 40 gallon breeders. BTW I always thought this tank, before you moved, was the best I saw on PT. roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

My lights are onlly putting out 156W total. The ballasts that came with the shoplights only provide 26W to a t-12 bulb which is what I am running. They provide a full 32W to a t-8 however. 

The shoplight reflectors are not the best so I do get a little light spilling out from the tank. I had been hanging the lights about 7 inches above the water but I recently moved them to 1 inch. This is more just an idea that I had to possibly redden up the plants near the surface. I'm still testing.  When they were up high I was still getting plenty of light to the bottom and I was able to grow glosso with ease. I'm sure the PC bulbs and AH Supply reflector will get you plenty of light to the bottom. 

Thanks for the complement on the tank prior to the move. I'm trying to get it back to that state, but it is going to take some time. :icon_bigg


----------



## DaAverageJoe (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow... that tank lookes 5 stars, I love tanks with the plants going down from a side so it looks slanted! Keep up the good work, post more pics! Can't wait to see the mass of dwarf hairgrass...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Tank is coming along nicely. Pay no attention to the plants to the left of the Lobelia. There are stems of Broadleaf Stellata behing the java moss stone, but its still very short. Expect to see a stand popping up there. Comments are always welcome of course.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

VERY VERY NICE. I love it!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I love the java moss stone, you should make some more of those!


----------



## Flohrie (May 3, 2004)

Looks Amazing  Beautiful plant growth and amazingly clear water.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice update! Tank has filled in very nicely. roud: 

BTW, is that glosso that you're growing in the foreground or is that just algae covering the pool sand? 

Have to agree with urk and the look of covered rock/wood. I have a piece of driftwood that is complete covered by java moss and I find that it looks quite nice.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow, how is the water so clear, diatom? What do you use for filtration?

The slanted background will look very nice as soon as the Broadleaf Stellata grows in.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

That's algae on the sand. Someday it will hopefully be covered by hairgrass. I love the moss covered rock but it's still thin. I am going to let the moss grow out into a more natural look; I think it will look great then. 

The water has cleared up nicely since I leaned out the fertilization. I'm still working out fert issues though. I do have a diatom filter but it wasn't used before this photo.

The clarity of this photo is a little off due to my camera. There is a strong separation of plant groups on the right that is not clearly defined in this picture.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Hehe, thought so too in the beginning (saw some of it pressed against the glass :wink: ).

That moss is gonna look really nice when it does fill in. My piece of wood is totally encrusted (started out with two strands) with the moss and I have to move it soon since it has grown beyond the boundaries and is trying to encrust itself over the A. nana petite.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Soon I would like to try some Petite Nana as the normal Nana and Coffeolia are too large for my tastes, even in this tank. Also I'd like to get some Dwarf Lobelia for the same reason. I ahve some money in my paypal account burning a hole in my pocket, so to speak.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I ahve some money in my paypal account burning a hole in my pocket, so to speak.


The story of my life...... :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I really like the nice red color in the Alternanthera. I really gotta get off my duff and order me some of that!

Brian.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

BSS said:


> I really like the nice red color in the Alternanthera. I really gotta get off my duff and order me some of that!
> 
> Brian.


I just sent my trimmings to Sn8k. Hopefully they work out for him.


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

Gorgeous tank! The colors contrast so well, beautiful! roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

My Broadleaf Stella is not doing so hot. It's been in there over two weeks and has only grown about an inch of stunted growth. I'm going to have to add it to my "list of plants that do not grow in hard water."


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

Add diandra to that list for sure.. I'm gonna give up on that plant soon.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I had a ton of healthy diandra that withered away in my new hard water. You are correct... softwater only.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

How about a photo update? That aquarium is too nice to keep to yourself!

Mike


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

yea man hurry up lol


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

*Update...*










Here is the latest picture. Quality photography eludes me for some reason.

I ripped out the hairgrass because it wasn't growing and also moved some things around. For some reason the tank does not please me, but I can't put my finger on the reason why. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

It looks good, love the red plant in the back corner, I like the tank but I know what you mean about it not pleaseing you, I think maybe if you have the plants thin out more going from right to left. And maybe make that side shorter, and have a nice foreground everwhere, what is that foreground plant on the right?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

That is just little sprigs of H. Micranthemoides. I am attempting to grow a foreground with it being that I can't get anything else to grow there. Who knows how that will turn out. Maybe I need some rockwork. I have been all over this area and I can't seem to find any decent stones. Hmm...

It really bothers me also that I can't seem to take a decent photo. I'm sure it's my camera though.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

lol its always the camera! Except for me lol. Yea I would think some nice huge wood around the tank would look good, might as well try dwarf sag as your foreground if you cant get nothin else to grow


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

New layout. I wasn't too happy with the other one... but who really was. :icon_bigg 

Reduced the number of species and also picked up what I was told was Sagittaria Chilensis which is sparsley planted around the "island". If it grows and stays short, I'll finally have a foreground plant.


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

Really nice layout ... I like it..is that dark green java looking thing on the left is Java Moss??


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Yes its java moss. Wow I love that tank now! I want to see the foreground plant growing!! Keep us updated, i'd stay with that look!


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

I like the new look also, I think I'm getting tired of the triangular look..


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

> I replanted my 40G breeder today and this is the result. It's a start but I need to grab some more plants. I am going to use the java fern as my anchor plant and do an island setup like I had before. Surrounding the island will be a dwarf hairgrass field.


You are almost back to the original idea!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Sort of... heheh. Stil waiting to see if the Chilensis grows. :icon_bigg


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Did a hack job on the Alternanthera and Ammania. Looks as if the Chilensis is growing too large, as I suspected it would. At least it is growing though. Otherwise things are looking good. Some minor algae problems. I had some really bad Cyanobacteria for about a week but it practically disappeared in two days when I dosed more NO3. 

Perhaps I will try E. Tenellus for the foreground. Just have to get ahold of some.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Two weeks, time for an update. The chilensis has apparently peaked off at about 5 inches. I hope it stays that short as it looks halfway decent. My next goals are to thicken up the alternanthera and the ammania, and also to add a nice hedge of hemianthus in front of the java ferns. Because I know someone will ask, I moved the java moss rock to my 10G.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

very cool. Hopefully the foreground will fill in soon.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

New picture with my new camera. Nice photos but I definitely need to set the custom WB. The tank has been reworked a little and a foreground of marsilea was added a few weeks ago. Whether or not it will fill in is another question. It's showing some new growth but nothing spectacular. Right now I'm only looking at 7 species in there and it seems just about right. Comments are of course, welcome.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

sweetness! Hope the marsilea does grow in because it looks great. Undates in a few weeks, better have some!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow--very wow. Yes the plants look great-- but the driftwood placement here is amazing. Awesome job there, the twigs coming from the island highlight the plants, especially the alternanthera, just perfectly. What happened to the plans for h. micranthemoides?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Right now there are only 3 stems of alternanthera. I am going to thicken up the stand in time. The Micranthemoides is in another tank growing out. It may have a place in there at some point.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

very nice!! Love it!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Looking good, Bob! Is your Ammania really that pink, or is that the WB needing adjustment? If I could've gotten mine to be that color I might have kept it. Instead it stayed a brownish-orange that wasn't very attractive...and it got really wide with 6" leaves.

The Marselia will take a long time to fill in. In my 125 it's taken three months to grow 1/4 what the Glosso has. So don't be surprised if the Sags overrun it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It does look good, Bob!

The Ammania looks great. It is growing quite well in your hard water. Is that a little Potomogeton gayii in there? I can't wait to see the Marsilea grow in.

Mike


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Bill: It's very pink. But my WB does need to be set correctly. And it does have very long leaves that have a tendency to get tangled in one another. As far as the Sag overunning the marsilea, it's not a problem as you can see I keep it in check. I rip out the runners that try to creep into the marsilea "plot." 

Mike: Yes, surprisingly the Amannia grows very well in the hard water. It grows a little to fast for my liking but I keep it trimmed. That is indeed Potomogeton. It grows well in this water also. And as you can see the Javas grow well too.

There are also some C. Wendtii in the back corners. I moved 95% of the big clump to my 10G cherry tank. I looks surprisingly good in there considering there is little to be seen of an aquascape.

I'd like to replace the Ammania with a large stand of smaller-leafed species. Any ideas?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I have reworked the ammania a little and I'll leave it for now. But I still need a bush to fill out the left rear. I have to see what I can come across.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Progression over time. I especially like the rasbora positioning in the last shot. It's filling in nicely. Also I ahve a surface skimmer on teh way to deal with my scum issue which has suddenly reappeared over the last week. What do you guys think? How is my rule of 3rds?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks very nice Bob...Good job roud: 
You will love the surface skimmer, I do mine this I know,
Are you geting the Eheim?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

No it's the Fluval version.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Is that a chronological progression? All taking place over the last 6 or so weeks? I bet your plants don't even both to unpack any more :icon_bigg !

The growth looks excellent and you've got some great colors and textures going in there.

Good work,
Brian.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Is that myriophyllum in the middle? It looks very nice.

In the beginning, I would have said "no way" to that rock-scape. But now, I'm starting to see what you had in mind. I'm looking forward to that glosso growin in. Keep posting.

Ted


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

That's really nice, especially the Ammania. What Myrio species is that in the middle?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Overfloater said:


> What do you guys think? How is my rule of 3rds?


It's a very beautiful tank. Nice job.

However... the rule of thirds? The tank is cut in exact halves, or? I would have placed the road down in the middle more to the right or left.

Of course, symmetry looks neat as well!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

WOW! I mean WOW! That looks awesome!

What a wonderful selection of plants, put together perfectly! You also seem to have overcome your "hard water woes"! It looks magnificent!

Lucky fish!

Mike


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

wow! what is the time span between those pics? the java fern growth is amazing! im starting to have to prune a large amount of javas on my piece of wood now; in 2 months, it grew from 10 babies of 1 inch long leaves, 3-4 leaves each, to a huge clump of about 8 inch long, 200+ leaves. Whoever said it was a slow grower.... :tongue: 

awesome tank. the marselia didnt work out for you?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Your tank has really taken off since your last update. Is that Rotala sp. green in the background?


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

Beautiful Tank. I love the border you had around your plants there for a lil while. I only hope my tank will look 1/2 as beautiful as yours.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

BSS: Yes the time frame is about 6 weeks or so. I don't give my layouts much time to mature because I get bored. I'm hoping this one will stick around for awhile.

Uni and Raul: That is actually Limnophila Indica. I originally thought it was L. Sessiflora, but Carlos (Tsunami) says it is Indica. It is growing well as you can see and the internodes are even staying short.

Uni: The rockscape if you want to call it that has a very minimal effect on the arrangement. I knew it would eventually become completely hidden by the plants and as such I didn't really expect it to be important to the aquascape. I have several branches that I am thinking of working into the aquascape somehow but I'm not sure how yet.

Wasserpest: It looks more like a 2/3 split in person. :icon_bigg 

Mom: Yes, I have been having much better luck lately with my hard water. I checked my kH and it was down to 8! I think this may be a seasonal change here in Florida as we haven't had any significant rain in over 2 months. I'm sure once summer rolls around it will jump back up, but I'm hoping it doesn't.

Thanks: The Javas grow very well in the highlight/CO2. I throw out quite a bit of baby plantlets every few weeks. The marislea is still there and it is growing well but I think soon it will be squashed out by the glosso due to it's slow rate of growth.

Urk: Yes that is Rotala sp. Green in the background. It is growing very well and is almost ready for a trim.

XT: Thanks. There is much work to be done however.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

This is what I found today when I was doing maintenance. I tried to contain the huge mass of rotten plant that permeated throughout the tank afterward, but it managed to get everywhere. I had to pull all the plants except the Rotala 'green' in order to get most of it out. Consequently, I overhauled the tank and it's got a different look. I'll post new pics in a few weeks. 
The good news is that my surface skimmer is working beautifully and I also put a down payment on the AGA 90G which I will be picking up Sunday. :icon_bigg


----------

